# SX Pro



## WrathofGod (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

Kind of a strange question, but I don't feel comfortable paying for the SX pro through websites that ask for my CC info. Does anyone know a US based seller that allows you to use another service such as Paypal? If not what company would you all recommend if I do need to enter my CC info directly.

Thank you for your help!

EDIT: I didn't think to put this, but I already went through all of the official stores from the SX website.


----------



## aerios169 (Apr 15, 2020)

WrathofGod said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Kind of a strange question, but I don't feel comfortable paying for the SX pro through websites that ask for my CC info. Does anyone know a US based seller that allows you to use another service such as Paypal? If not what company would you all recommend if I do need to enter my CC info directly.
> 
> Thank you for your help!


 well you can go to the oficial site of SX then Watch for oficial resellers i bought my sx pro without problems


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2020)

On Team-Xecuter's website click "where to buy" and there will be a list of resellers for your region.


----------



## WrathofGod (Apr 15, 2020)

DSSP said:


> On Team-Xecuter's website click "where to buy" and there will be a list of resellers for your region.



I appreciate the responses. I went through each of those sites and all of them required direct input of my CC info. I should have put that in my first post.


----------



## WrathofGod (Apr 22, 2020)

If anyone else runs into this I ended up creating a free credit card on privacy.com that caps an amount you can spend so if the cards get compromised I won't have to deal with trying to freeze my card or contest payments.


----------



## mik2000666 (Aug 13, 2020)

Hello guys do you know how to fix the sx pro Dongle?


----------

